# Element Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Element Coffee Company is located in Alpharetta/Milton, GA. We proudly serve Intelligentsia Coffee and Tea. Our menu offering includes: Chemex, French Press, lattes, cappuccinos, mochas, fresh baked muffins, scones, bagels, breakfast sandwiches, quiche, and lunch sandwiches.

Element Coffee Company is hosting their first Latte Art Throwdown on December 15th. We encourage everyone to join us OTP for some 'spro fun!

More...


----------

